
How Reddit took on its own users – and won - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/dec/30/reddit-ellen-pao
======
CM30
What a ridiculously biased article, and a great example of the narrative that
the media is trying to push on people. Was shutting down all those subreddits
a bad thing? Well not always, but the fact of the minute is simple; the new
team (including Pao) were bad choices for a site that was founded on freedom
of speech first and everything else last.

That's it. If you have a forum where the culture leans towards a lack of
censorship and an everything goes attitude and you try and forcefully change
that, of course you're going to end up with a huge firestorm of controversy.
Many of the changes here were just terrible community management by people who
didn't understand the original site and had no interest in doing so.

------
MikeNomad
"Took on its users and won." The writer needs to understand the difference
between winning battles, and winning a war.

The reddit Higher Ups went after the easy stuff. Let's see them do a full
clean out of NSFW. And no, I am not suggesting that all subreddits tagged as
NSFW need to go away.

------
nitwit005
Won? What is winning defined as here?

They implemented the policies, but you don't normally define "success" as
users getting extremely mad and your CEO quitting.

